# My first float - Apex



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats ^^


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*Congratulations!!:clap::clap::clap:*
A proud moment in time indeed!!


When you get your new "baby" of course we want to see actual pictures of *your* trailer...

Have fun and ENJOY...be safe!!

Best of luck.


----------

